# oregano tea & other natural remedies



## rolling to victory (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi has any one ever given there pigeons oregano tea? what benefits does the oregano tea have, can it cure or prevent any bacterial infections. 


Me personally I'm a big believer in using natural remedies in preventing and curing any problems that might creep up ( bacterial etc ) like using ACV, garlic, probiotics.

If you have any experiences with oregano or any type of natural remedies or natural medicines post them up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I have not heard of using oregano tea, but here is my thread on natural healing: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/natural-healing-10568.html?highlight=homeopathic+remedies *


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I use oregano oil on the feed.


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Use vinegar in the drinking water as well to fight off bacteria. Apple cider preferred.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Oregano oil aids digestion, bowl movement, antibacterial, detoxifying, liver function, air sack infection.

Slows down e.coli and salmonella. 

Supplemental dose. 3x a week.
One tea spoon of oregano oil on 2 pounds of feed.

Medicating dose. 14 days.
One table spoon of oregano oil on 2 pounds of feed.


----------

